# Labeling question



## Tricky (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi All!
The ingredients in the base I'm currently using are:
Sodium Cocoate, Sodium Palmate, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil, Glycerin, Water, Sorbitol, Sorbitan Oleate, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Protein, Titanium Dioxide

For labeling purposes, can I just list them as:
Saponified Coconut, Palm, Castor and Safflower oils, 
Glycerin, Water, Sorbitol, Sorbitan Oleate, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Protein, Titanium Dioxide

(This is the All Natural White base from WSP.)

Thanks for any help!


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Jun 1, 2009)

I list with ALL the ingredients then put Colors,glitters Mics added and scent too 

Like this on a double sided tag i used :wink: 

BehindSTORE NAME

Saponified Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Castor Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerine, Fresh Goatsmilk, Purified Water, Sorbitol, Sorbitan oleate, Soybean protein, TitaniumDioxide
Costmic approve colours,glitter,mica added

Front
Scent & Picture
email addy


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 1, 2009)

Your question is, do you have to use INCI names in your labeling.

INCI stands for :International Nomenclature Cosmetic Ingredient. It is an international labeling standard required by many countries so a person in China, Spain or California can pick up the same bar of soap or bottle of lotion & be able to decipher the ingredient list in an international language.

Do you personally have to use INCI names? That depends on where you live & what you claim your soap does.

First you have to decide is your soap just soap (free from detergents) and you make no claims other than it cleans. Or is it a cosmetic because A) it contains detergents or B) you make a claim like "moisturizing soap". It may also be a drug if you make a claim like "diminishes acne".

Read here:  http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/GuidanceCo ... 074201.htm

After you have made that determination you will need to read the Fair Packaging and Labeling Act (FPLA).

Here: http://www.fda.gov/RegulatoryInformatio ... efault.htm

The FDA operates under the mandate of the Fair Packaging and Labeling Act (FPLA).

For me, I find it MUCH easier to ere on the side of  caution & use the INCI names rather than to try & decipher the legal jargon at the 2 links above.

I use INCI names and insert tye comon name in the center which is mentioned & approved on the FDA website. 

EX) Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil


----------



## Tricky (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
And thanks for the great info Tabitha. I think I'll list everything and stay on the safe side!


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 2, 2009)

I think I have a good handle on the labeling guidelines.   

I have a separate question (not tyring to hi-jack, but I thnk this relates).

If you don't make a claim about a particular soap, per se, but wanted to have a hand-out regarding folk lore or benefits of various herbs, but you weren't claiming particular benefits in connection with your soaps (more like a separate pamphlet), would this change the way your soap is actually viewed.  Say, for example, you determine your soap is soap and you label it as you suggested, but you have this little hand-out available about herb lore in general, where do your obligations lie then?  (Such as "lavender is believe to....")

Just curious.  As with my jewelry, I have a little pamphlet available at my booth on the folklore of stones and how to clean and store jewelry.  My customers seem to like these little extras.

Thanks for any guidance... Tabitha, I bet you know the answer to this!


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 2, 2009)

That's a fine line. I imagine if that case went to court, 4 diff judges would have 4 diff opinions. The moral here is: keep yourself out of court & you shouldn't need to worry about it :wink: . 

I use lore & "beleived to..." phrases.


----------



## Tricky (Jun 3, 2009)

I definately agree with that, Tabitha.
I'm not going to claim that my soap does anything special on my labels.
Because it doesn't do anything special. It just smells nice and gets you clean!   :wink:


----------

